# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Gebruik sipralexa

## krekeltje

Hoi, ik was hier vroeger al eens over gebruik van dit middel. Ik neem elke dag "normaal" 2 van deze. Soms maar een ook  :Embarrassment:  Maar is nu al 2 maand.Ik voel me doodmoe als ik opsta....ben momenteel werkzoekende en slaap :Confused:  van 12u tot 12u.
Ik wil terug werk maar,kan ik dat nog wel aan een normaal leven..om vb...6u opstaan?Als ik om 11u opsta begin ik te zweten, draaien... Ik weet het niet meer mensen.Heeft iemand raad aub. :Frown:

----------


## Felice

Hoi, Ik heb geen raad voor je, ben wel benieuwd wat dit voor middel is, sipralexa?

----------


## Agnes574

Sipralexa is een Antidepressivum Felice...
Eén van de modernere...ik ben die gaan gebruiken na Seroxat en Zoloft50 en deze werkt héél goed bij mij!

Krekeltje,wél regelmatig dezelfde dosis op het zelfde tijdstip innemen hé?
Dan 1 en dan 2 heeft geen enkele zin,daar maak je enkel je lichaam mee in de war en kapot! Gewoon kiezen voor 1 of voor 2*daags en je eraan houden!

Sterkte en succes!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## krekeltje

ok aggie zal ik doen! maar die kuttttttttttttttt moeiheid meid :Embarrassment:

----------


## Agnes574

Ik zal morgen nog eens voor je kijken op het net,heb je de rubriek 'Vermoeidheid' al eens doorgekeken??
Misschien vind je daar nog wat interessante tips of info!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Petra717

En hoe gaat het nu? krekeltje? 

Wat ook kan helpen... is misschien een ander slaapritme. Probeer beetje voor beetje wat eerder te gaan slapen, zodat je wel je uren slaap kan krijgen die je nodig hebt en toch eerder uit bed bent. Zo kun je misschien over een poosje 's middags gaan werken? van 13 tot 18? 

Succes! 

knuffel, 
petra

----------


## ariana

ik zou willen weten moet je sipralexa het best s'morgens nemen

dada
ariana

----------


## Agnes574

Sipralexa mag je eender wanneer nemen!!
Als je ze regelmatig neemt werkt het 24u dus dan 'dekt' het de hele dag!
De meeste mensen nemen ze s'morgens in,ik tegen de avond...zoek zelf je beste tijdstip  :Wink:

----------


## God_mu

eens melden aan je dokter, kan je misschien iets anders voorschrijven

bijwerkingen zijn er altijd, sommige beter te verdragen dan andere; vermoeidheid, high, hyper, overgevoelig, ...
gewoon andere medicatie tot je de juiste hebt!

----------

